# Sentry propane temp control valve???



## btlowry (Jan 24, 2011)

New to the forum and was looking for some mods for my perfect flame cabinet smoker. Came across some references to the sentry valve and thought it looked to be an ideal addition to my setup since I wore the carpet out the other night going out to check the temp every 15-20min.

Did a search and saw some favorable posts about it and then some not so favorable and it appears they have ben discontinued. Is there any product similar to the sentry valve that will work for these type setups?


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to SMF I hope you find your time here knowledgeable and enjoyable, lots of info and good people ready to help so that your smoking experience is pleasurable. 

For your question, I bought a Sentry valve but never used it because it was intended to sense temps in a liquid environment and not a dry one like is found in our smokers. I read on your other post you have a Perfect Flame Smoker, correct me if I'm wrong, but that is a propane fired unit isn't it?  

1. Are you having problems holding a set temperature?

2. Is your flame blue with just the tips orange.

3. When turning the control knob and watching the burner does the flame become longer when you go from lo to hi? 

4. When you set it at, let's say med, is the flame different than when you are set at lo or hi?

5. Do you turn the tank regulator on with the smoker regulator closed, if not there is a safety device that limits the amount of flow from the tank, that could be your problem.

Get back to us and we can go from there with advice.

I hope that helps.

Gene


----------



## btlowry (Jan 27, 2011)

Been out of town trying to get another deer.

To answer your questions, yes it is propane

1)yes, but it could have been because it was 40 something degrees out and these things have no insulation at all.

2,3,4) Don't remember since it has been a few days but I will check and get back with some answers

5)Not sure I understand what you are asking but I think it only has one regulator. I turn the tank on and then the valve on the front of the smoker. It would get plenty hot but I could not hold it at 225, constantly having to adjust heat up/down. I only had the water pan and a 3# roast in it so maybe it just did not have enough in it to retain and maintain a constant heat ? I was not opening and closing the door either.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## ldixon511 (Jul 2, 2013)

Do you still have the Sentry Propane TCV?  If so, would you be interested in selling it. My email is [email protected]


----------

